# Hi, from South Australia



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

Hi, i'm a long time reader, first time poster. I'm currently on the hunt for my next horse after leaving my gorgeous standardbred in the capable hands of my sister in another state. 

Since moving to South Australia I have been working a friends standy, but really want my own horse to dote on & slave over haha.

I have learnt alot from this site & hope to learn a lot more, i love hearing & seeing everyone's stories & photos. And i hope to share some of my own horsey stories with everyone too. Cheers.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi there Pizmo, I'm in Queensland. Always glad to have another Aussie aboard


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

Hi Makin Tracks, thanks for the welcome. I was born & grew up in NQ haha Cheers


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

So how come you ended up in SA then? Everyone knows NQ is THE place to be (unless you want good roads, hospitals and the like) lol


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi from West Oz! haha


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Ah, now WA - loved it there - pity it was like 3000kms to the nearest rellies (all of which are now old).

Way better roads etc up north than here and regos are sooooo much cheaper.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

WA is pretty fantastic! I was born in victoria and moved backwards and forwards between there and QLD for the first 10 years of my life!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

Makin Tracks - hahaha don't really know how i ended up here, I have family in Townsville still, family in Perth & family here in Adelaide. We have kinda spread ourselves out over the whole country. My mum is here & i'm a bit of a mummies girl. I miss the weather up there but not the humidity haha.

Living in Perth was pretty awsome too.

HowClever & ThatNinjaHorse - thanks guys for making me feel so welcome


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Pizmo, I'm a South Aussie too!!! Where in SA are you? Hills area??


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

Hi Kayty, another South Aussie Woo! I'm in the southern suburbs/hills, you?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh really?? Me too, I'm around Clarendon way?


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

Hey cool, i'll be agisting in Onkaparinga Hills most likely.


----------

